# Is micro switch diagram correct?



## wes5458 (May 6, 2015)

I've been seeing this wiring diagram for a microswitch...
Now if the single pole switch were in the on position, and the micro switch is engaged connecting to the n.o. Wouldn't this cause the breaker feeding the exhaust to trip by feeding the single pole switch twice?


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

wes5458 said:


> I've been seeing this wiring diagram for a microswitch...
> Now if the single pole switch were in the on position, and the micro switch is engaged connecting to the n.o. Wouldn't this cause the breaker feeding the exhaust to trip by feeding the single pole switch twice?


The breaker will not trip because it is the same circuit. It would be like trying to measure voltage between the 2 bronze screws on the hot side of a duplex receptacle. No difference of potential. 

Looks like this could be for maybe for a hood system in a commercial kitchen or similar?? Should keep the exhaust running an kill the makeup air in emergency mode.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

No. It wouldn't trip. It's the same circuit.


----------



## wes5458 (May 6, 2015)

I see, I was pretty tired last night when looking at it. Thanks ya'll!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Nope, same phase.


----------

